# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  تلخيصُ : (( المنْهَجيَّة ُ في طـلب ِ العلم ِ )) للشَّيخ ِ / أحمد َ الحازميِّ .!!

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات ِ أعمالنا , من يهده لله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا ً أما بعد :
فإنه يُعْقَدُ هذا اللقاءُ , الذي أسأل الله عزوجل أن يجعله لقاءً خاصا ً لوجهه الكريم , في ليلة الخميس 6/ جمادى الثانية / 1431هـ في محافظة بَلْجُرشِي .
وعنوان المحاضرة " المنهجية في طلب العلم " وهو عنوان كبيرٌ لا يكفي للقائين أو ثلاثة لأنه يبين الطريقة التي يسلكها أهل العلم .



المنهجيَّةُ " من المِنْهَاج ِ, والنهج والمنهاج الطريق .
طلبُ العِلم " أي في الوصول إلى العلم الشرعي , وتحقيقه , لأنه ليس كل من أراد شيئا ً وسلكَ طريقا ً وصلُ إليه , كم من مريد ٍ للعلم الشرعيّ لا يصلُ إليه .
وسندُ هذه المنهجية من كلام أهل ِ العلم , فقد بينوها وصنفوا فيها تصنيفات ٍ كثيرة فيما يتعلق بالمعلم والتلميذ كما هو معلوم لديكم .
وليس المرادُ في المنهجية " أن يُرسمَ لعامّة المسلمين الطريق الموصلَ إلى العلم " إنما المرادُ المنهجيَّةُ إلى العلم الذي يُصبِحُ به المخاطَبُ عالما ً من علماء الأمّة محققا في العلم الشرعي جامعا ً بين فنونِه.
فيصبحُ العنوان أخصّ !
ولا شكّ أن الأدلةَ دالة ٌ على فضل ِ العلم والثواب المترتب على طالب ِ العلم ,وهذا في العموم !

ولكن المرادُ –ما ذكرته- أن ثمة من يريد من المسلمين :
1_أن يكفيَ المسلمين ويكون حافظا ً لشريعة ِ الله
2_ ذابا ً عن الشريعة.
3_ ناشرا ً للشَّرعية ِ عالما ً, مفتياًً, يتكلمُ بالنوازل , التي تَعْتَري الأمة من زمن ٍ إلى زمن , ولا يعرفها إلا من سلكَ الطريقَ الصَّحيحَ .

إذا ً لا يخاطبُ به العوام , وحتى طلابُ العلم درجات :
1_ فمنهم من همّته أن يرفعَ الجهل عن نفسِه ومن حوله فحسب فله طريقة خاصة به .

2_ ومنهم من همته أن يرفع قدر ما يرفع الجهل عن نفسه ويزيدُ الأمة ما هو أعلى من ذلك , والدرجات لا نهاية َ لها , وأعلاها " أن يكونَ إماما ً من أئمة المسلمين , كما هو الشأن في كبار الصحابة والتابعين إلى هذا الزمان ممن يشارُ إليهم بالعلم ".
وطلابُ العلم على مراتب –وكلُّ طالبٍ بعد أن يسمع المحاضرة يضع نفسه بالدرجة التي يستطيعها - !!

فالعلم مبناه على تقوى الله تعالى أولاً وثانيا ًابتداءً وانتهاءً ومبناه على سعة ِ الفهم والحفظ ِ فهم على درجات وهم في الحفظ ِ درجات , ومعلوم في الواقع أن الناس يتفاوتون في الحفظ ِ والفهم .
فكلُّ ما كمل الطالب ازدادَ علمه وفهمه , ونرجو الله أن يجعلَ في هذه الأمة –التي كثر فيها المغريات والفتن والمحن واشتغل الناس بحطام الدنيا – أن يكون من طلاب ِ العلم من عنده الهمّة القصوى التي يسلكُ بها الطريق الموصل إلى العلم ليكون حافظا ً للشريعة ِ ذابا عنها رافعا للجهل عن نفسه .
وهذه مرتبة المجتهدين الكبار وهو ما يسمّى في الأصول ِ بالمجتهد ِ المطلق والصحيح أنه بابٌ مفتوح وليس مغلقا ً, والله تعالى هو من علم الصحابة والتابعين وما من إمام ٍ من أئمة الدين إلا واللهُ عزوجل هو الذي علمه .
وجاء في الحديث " وإنما أنا قاسمٌ واللهُ يعطي " ومما يجعلُ الحديث عن المنهجية في طلب العلم أنَّ " المنهجية " اعتراها ما اعتراها , يعني تحتاجُ إلى تجديد ٍ لأنَّ العلم اختلف , وتطورت مسائلً العلم في الوسائل المتأخرة كان لها أثرٌ في الشرع ِ !
لذلك لما وُجِدَت مثلُ هذِه ِ الجامعات وخرجَ العلمُ عن المساجدِ فسد العلمُ و لذا قلَّ من تجده إذا سلك طريق الجامعات ِ أن يكون طالبَ علم فضلاً أنْ يكونَ عالماً إماما ً مجدداً .
فحينئذ قد اعترى المنهجية شيءٌ من الخلل ِ والتخبّط والفوضى , فهذا ينتهجُ نهجا ًبرأسِه , وهذا يرتضى هواه !
فيبذلون السنين الطوال التي يبذل الأوائل السابقون عشرها فيحصلون من العلم ِ ما يحصِّلوه .
فإلى عهد ٍ قريب ٍ كانَ الطالبُ إذا لزمَ شيخَه عشر سنين َ وكان شيخَه متفنِّنا ً خرجَ قاضيا ً , يقضي بين النَّاس .
والآن على عكس ذلك قد يدرس عشر سنين وضعفها وعنده مكتبته , وعنده وعنده ! ولا يحصِّل شيئا ً , ويبقى مبتدئاً .
والسرُّ في ذلكَ –في رأيي الخاص-عدمُ فهم ِ المنهجيَّة ِ الصَّحيحةِ لطلب العلم الشرعي, ولذا من الخلل الكبير في المنهجية أنها حُصِرتِ في حزئية واحدة ٍ وهو ما يعتري طالب العلم , فلا يُتصور من يسمع محاضرة ً في" المنهجية " إلا ماذا يحفظ ؟ ماذا ينتهي ؟ وهذا خللٌ كبير !


والمنهجيَّةُ نوعان :
1_ منهجيَّةٌ أصليَّة : وهي تهيأة النّفس للعلم الشرعي , بأن يزكيَ نفسَه أولا ً " قل آمنتُ بالله ِ ثمَّ استقم " وكما قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام " فإنَّما أنا قاسمٌ والله يعطي " وهي قاعدة مهمة , وهي أنَّ العلم لا شكَّ أنه من الهداية وهي نوعان – كما هو معلوم -!
1_ هدايةُ الدلالة ِ والإرشاد : 2_ هدايةُ التوفيق : ( من يردِ الله به خيراً يفقهِّهُ في الدين ) وهي الأصل , فإن زكى نفسه سهُل عليه أن يحفظَ ما يحفظ .

2_ منهجيَّةٌ فرعيَّة : وهي الطريقة في حفظ ِ المتون ماذا يحفظ ؟ ماذا يقدم ؟ ماذا يبدأ ؟ هذه مهمة لكن ليست الأولى! 




ونذكر ما تيسر في هذه المنهجيَّة :
أولا ً : مما ينبغي العناية ُ به بيانُ المراد ِ عن العلم المحمودِ شرعا ً وأهلِه , لأنك ستبذل مالك وعمرك وستقدم العلم كلًّ شيء , لأن العلم لن يعطيك شيئا ً إلا أن تعطيه كلك ,فينبني على العلم المحمود أنَّه كلَّما ازدادَ علما ً ازدادَ استقامةً , وكلما ازدادَ استقامةً ازدادَ إيماناً , وكلما ازدادَ إيمانا ً ازداد محبَّة عند الله عزوجل , فهذه مراتبُ مبنيٌّ بعضها على بعض .
فالمرادُ بالعلم ِ العلمُ الشرعيُّ ويستدركُ على ما مضى " المنهجيَّة في طلبِ العلم " التي توصل الإنسان عالماً وكلامي موجه لهم أخص الخاصة , فالعلمُ الشرعيُّ الذي أخِذ من كتابِ الله تعالى ثم سنة نبيه , ثم العلوم الشرعية التي تخدم السنة .


فالعلمُ الشرعيُّ قسمان :
1_ علمُ مقاصد :
2_ علمُ وسائل :
ولا يمكن الوصول إلى فهم المقاصد إلا إن فُهِم الوسائل , فعلمُ المقاصد " الفقه , التفسير , الحديث " كما ذكره ابن حجر
يعني نصوص الوحيـين , ومن يرجح ؟ العامي ؟ لا , فلا بد من علم الوسائل ! لفهم ِ المقاصد .
فما أثنـى اللهُ عليه علمانِ 1_ علمُ الكتابِ والسنة وهو الأصل 2_ ما يخدُم كتبَ السنة وهو داخلٌ في النصوص , فالاشتغالُ بلسانِ العرب مما يثابُ عليه العبدُ , بل يجبُ عليه , لأن ما يتمُّ الواجبُ إلا به فهوَ واجبٌ ! .
ونقل ابن تيمية والطوفي في " الصعقة القضبية " الإجماعَ أن فهمَ الكتابِ والسنة واجبٌ .!
إما على الأعيان أو على الكفاية –اختلفوا- !.
فكلَّ نصٍّ جاء في فضل العلم ِ الشرعي فعلمُ لسان ِالعرب داخلٌ فيه من نحو وصرف وبلاغة , وكذلك علم الأصول الذي ينْـبَنِي عليهِ الفقه علم الحلال ِ والحرام وهو قواعد الاستنباط .
فكيف يستنبط ؟ قلنا ثمة وسائل تتعلق بأشخاص ٍ لأمور ٍ أو مآرب أو فقه الواقع ! لكنها وسائل شيطانية , لأن كل قاعدة ٍ قعدها أهل الأصول أنْ تكون صحيحة , فما لا يتمُّ الواجبُ إلا به فهو واجب .

الخلاصة : أنَّ المراد َ بالعلم ِ الشرعيِّ الممدوح على مرتبتين , فمن الخلل ِ في المنهجيَّة أنّ طالبَ العلم لا يستحضر الثواب في طلب العلم إلا إنْ قَرأ التفسير والحديث –وهما من أعظم –
لكنَّ بعضهُم يقول (إن درس علوم الآلة) " نجدُ قسوةً في قلوبنا , نقول : سببه عدم استحضارِ النِّيَّة الصالحة ِ في طلبِ العلم ِ الشرعيّ .

العلمُ قال اللهُ قال رسُوله ** قالَ الصَّحابةُ هم أولوا العرفان ِ
وقال تعالى " وأنزل اللهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكَتَابَ والحكمةَ وعلَّمكَ ما لم تكن تعلم " إذاً الكتابُ والسنة علمُ فإن أطلق العلم في الكتاب ِ والسنة فالمراد هما , فعلمُ الطبِّ لا يدخل لا ابتدائا ولا انتهاءا لا أوليا ولا ثانوياً .
وقال اللهُ تعالى " وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِنْ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ "
وقال " فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ " أي علم هذا ؟ ج : علم الوحيين فـ أل في العلم العهد الذهني .
قال ابنُ حجر في الفتح / والمرادُ بالعلم ِ العلمُ الشرعيُّ الذي يفيدُ معرفةَ ما يجب على المكلف من معرفة دينه في عباداته ومعاملاته والعلمَ بالله وصفاتِه وما يجب بالقيام ِ على أمره وتنزيهه عن النقائص ِ ومدارُ ذلكَ على التفسير ِ والحديث ِ والفقه .

وأحصى الشوكانيُّ –رحمه الله- في ( أدبِ الطلب ) أن قسَّمَ طلابَ العلم إلى أربعة أقسام , وجعل لكل مرتبة ٍ طريقا ً ومنهاجاً 
فمراتبُ العليا خاصَّةُ الخاصَّة , وأنا أسرُّ بمثل هذه اللقاءات إن كان العددُ قليلا ً , لأن خاصةَ الخاصة هم صفوةُ طلاب ِ العلم , لأن بعض الناس يظنُّ أنه صعب ! نعم هو صعب وهو سهل فبعضهم يقدم على آخر فيحتاجُ إلى سعة ذهن , فإن سلك الطريق الصحيح فسيصل قريبا ً .
فالمنهجية كالثوبِ الذي يلبسه المرء ,وطلاب العلم يقلِّدُ بعضهم بعضا ً , وهذا خلل !!
فأحدهم يستطيع أن يحفظ عمدة الأحكام , وغيره يصح أن يحفظ َ بلوغ المرام , فإن حفظ البلوغ وهو غير قادرٍ عليه , فقد لبسَ ثوباً ليس له .
وهناك أمور مشتركةٌ بين طلاب ِ العلم أقلِّهم وأقواهم ( الشيخ – متن يُحفظ –صبر – جلد ) لكن ما هو الكتابُ؟ ما هو الشيخ ؟ .
هذا علمُ الشرع ِ , أم باقي العلوم ِ فمنه مذمومٌ طلقا ً كـ ( علم السحر ) ومنه ما يذم وجهاً دون وجهكـ ( الطب والهندسة والزراعة ) وهي من فروض ِ الكفايات ِ, فإن كان معينا ً على طاعة ِ الله فهو ممدوح , وإن كان ملهيا ً عن طاعة ِ الله فهو مذموم .

وما هو العلم الشرعي ؟ وهل كل من تلبس بأهل ِ العلم يكون منهم ؟ لا .
فهل إذا حفظ المتون يكون من أهل العلم ؟ لا باتفاق ِ أهل ِ العلم .
وكم من أثر عن السلف أنهم لا يأخذون الحديث عن فلان ٍ إلا أن ينظر كيف هو في صلاته ؟ كما في قصة مالك ٍ مع أيوب السختياني ؟ فإن وجدَ أثرا ً أخذ عنه ! وإن لم يره موافقا تركه وإن كان يحفظُ ما يحفظ !!!.
وأجمعَ أهلُ العلم ِ ممن يجوز استفتائه وأخذ العلم عنه إلا من كان عاملا ً .
وعاملٌ بعـلمِه لم يعْمـلَنْ ** معذَّبٌ من قبلِ عبَّاد ِ الوثنِ .
((كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ)) وأنزل الله من علم العلم ولم يعمل به منزلة الجهل !
((وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ ) إذا لا يعلمون !!وهو السحر
فأثبت َ العلم الظاهري ( ولقد علموا ) لكن لم يصفْهمُ الله علماء ( لو كانوا يعلمون ) فلا بد من الجمعِ بين الأمرين , وهذا للعالم ِ وطالبِ العلم , فما منْ مسألة ٍ يعلمها إلا ويعمَلُها ! .
وقال تعالى ((وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا )) ...

وقال شيخ الإسلام –رحمه الله- في الفتاوى / وَمِنْ الْمُسْتَقَرِّ فِي أَذْهَانِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ : أَنَّ وَرَثَةَ الرُّسُلِ وَخُلَفَاءَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ هُمْ الَّذِينَ قَامُوا بِالدِّينِ عِلْمًا وَعَمَلًا وَدَعْوَةً إلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ فَهَؤُلَاءِ أَتْبَاعُ الرَّسُولِ حَقًّا وَهُمْ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الطَّائِفَةِ الطَّيِّبَةِ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي زَكَتْ فَقَبِلَتْ الْمَاءَ فَأَنْبَتَتْ الْكَلَأَ وَالْعُشْبَ الْكَثِيرَ فَزَكَتْ فِي نَفْسِهَا وزكى النَّاسُ بِهَا . وَهَؤُلَاءِ هُمْ الَّذِينَ جَمَعُوا بَيْنَ الْبَصِيرَةِ فِي الدِّينِ وَالْقُوَّةِ عَلَى الدَّعْوَةِ وَلِذَلِكَ كَانُوا وَرَثَةَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِيهِمْ : { وَاذْكُرْ عِبَادَنَا إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ أُولِي الْأَيْدِي وَالْأَبْصَارِ } .

وقالَ بعضُ المفسرين في قوله تعالى ( الله أعلمُ حيثُ يجعلُ رسالتَه ) حيث –المكانية-!أصلاً وفرعا ً , أي يختار اللهُ الرسل َ ويصطفون , وكذلك ورثةُ الرسل الأنبياء . ذكره ابن قاسم في حاشيته على السفارينية .
وقال الإمامُ الشَّاطبيُّ / العلم وسيلة من الوسائل ليس مقصودا لنفسه من حيث النظر الشعري إنما هو وسيلة للعمل , وكل ما ورد في فضلِ العلم فإنَّما هو ثابتٌ للعلم من جهة ما هو مكلفٌ بالعمل به / أي لا يُثنى على من علم أنه حصل كذا وكذا , ( فمن سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علماً دخل الجنة ) لا بد ان يعلمَ ويعمل حينئذ يترتب على الثواب.

فكلما ازداد علما ً ازداد عملا ً , والعلم الشرعي نوعان :
1_ نافع , إن أتبعه بالعمل 2_ غير نافع , إن كان غرضه الحفظ فقط !


2_فضل العلم وأهله مما ثبت في الوحيـين:
النفوس تتشوَّق إلى معرفة ِ الحقائق ِ التي رتّب عليها الفضل الجزيل –النفوس ضعيفة-!! إن فعلت فلك –يعمل-!
وكثيرٌ من الشباب ِ لا يقرأون فضلَ العلم , ولا يحفظون الأدلة , إلا آية (قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون) وهذا خلل ٌ ! ولا بدَّ أن يعتريَ صاحبه كسل!
الهمةُ مرتبطةٌ بالإيمان , فكلما نقصَ العلمُ نقصَ إيمانِه , وكلما نقصتْ همته نقص إيمانه , والهمة في كلِّ شيء كما ذكر ذلك ابنُ القيم –رحمه الله -!

إيمـانُنا يزيدُ بالطّاعات ِ ** والنقصُ يكونُ بالزلّات ِ
وهذه المسائلُ لا بدَّ أن تكونَ مستحضرةً لطالب ِ العلم !
فلا يفلح طالب العلم –خاصة الخاصة- في طلبه إلا أن يجعل وقته كلَّه في طلب العلم ,حينئذ يحصِّل , ويحصِّلُ شيئا ً !
نعم هناك من يطلب العلم في الصيفيات ,لهم نصيبٌ وثوابٌ , لكنهم لن يقودونَ الأمة , إنما خاصة الخاصة !!
ومن يتصدر لعامّة الناس والفتيا بالنوازل هم من سلكوا هذا الطريق .

قال ابنُ القيِّم –رحمه الله- ! في / مفتاح دار السعادة /
قال الله تعال " شهد الله انه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم قائما بالقسط لا إلهَ إلا هو العزيزُ الخكيم "
استشهدَ سبحانه بأولى العلم على أجلِّ مشهود عليه وهو توحيده فقال (شهد الله انه لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم قائما بالقسط)

وهذا يدل على فضل العلم وأهله من وجوه :
أحدها : استشهادهم دون غيرهم من البشر
والثاني : اقتران شهادتهم بشهادته
والثالث : اقترانها بشهادة ملائكته
والرابع : أن في ضمن هذا تزكيتهم وتعديلهم فان الله لا يستشهد من خلقه إلا العدول ومنه الأثر المعروف عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يحمل هذا العلم من كل خلف عدوله ينفون عنه تحريف الغالين وانتحال المبطلين وتأويل الجاهلين .
الخامس : أنه وصفهم بكونهم أولى العلم وهذا يدل على اختصاصهم به وأنهم أهله وأصحابه ليس بمستعار لهم ..
السادس : أنه سبحانه استشهد بنفسه , وهو أجل شاهد ٍ ,ثم بقيادة خلقه وهم ملائكته والملائكة من عباده ويكفيهم بهذا فضلا وشرفا ً .
فنحب العلمَ لا لذاتِه , إنما لما اتصفَ به من العلم .
قال القرطبي- رحمه الله- !
في هذه الآية السابقة ِ دليل على فضل ِ العلم وشرف العلماء وفضلهم , فإنه لو كان أحد أشرف من العلماء لقرنهم الله باسمه واسم ملائكته , كما قرن اسم العلماء .

وقال البخاري في أول كتاب العلم :
باب فضل العلم وقوله ( وقل ربِّ زدني علما ً ) .
وقال ابنُ حجر في الفتح / في قوله ( يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات )
قيل في تفسيرها: (يرفع الله) المؤمن العالم على المؤمن غير العالم, ورفعة الدرجات تدل على الفضل إذ المراد به كثرة الثواب , وبها ترتفع الدرجات ورفعتها تشمل المعنوية في الدنيا بعلو المنزلة وحسن الصيت والحسية في الآخرة بعلو المنزلة في الجنة .
ثم قال :
قوله عزوجل ( وقل رب زدني علما ) واضح الدلالة في فضل العلم لأن الله تعالى لم يأمر نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم بطلب الازدياد من شيء الا من العلم والمراد بالعلم العلم الشرعى الذي يفيد معرفة ما يجب على المكلف من أمر دينه في عباداته ومعاملاته والعلم بالله وصفاته وما يجب له من القيام بأمره وتنزيهه عن النقائص ومدار ذلك على التفسير والحديث والفقه

قال ابنُ القيِّم –رحمه الله – في آية ( قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون )
الحادي عشر: في تفضيل العلم وأهله أنه سبحانه نفي التسوية بين أهله وبين غيرهم كما نفى التسوية بين أصحاب الجنة وأصحاب النار فقال تعالى قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون كما قال تعالى لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة وهذا يدل على غاية فضلهم وشرفهم .

وفي الصحيحين من حديث معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه ( من يردِ اللهُ به خيراً يفقهه في الدين ) هذا حديثٌ عظيمٌ لو فقهه طالب العلم وتأمله ليل نهار لما نام ساعة في ليل أو نهار , إلا ما يحتاجُ إليه , و( إنما أنا قاسم والله يعطي ) وحبذا لو رددها طالبُ العلم .
ودل الحديثُ أنَّ العلمَ لا يكون بالاكتسابِ فحسب , وهذا موجود عند كثير ٍ من طلبة العلم وهو خلل , فمن أساسات الطلب وجود المال والمكتبة والشيخ هذه كلها أسباب ! حيئنذ نقول أنها أسباب , ومن عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة التعامل مع الأسباب وقاعدتهم " الاعتماد على السببِ أو المسبب كوسيلة لا غاية " حينئذ إذا نظر طالب العلم للأسباب أنها غايات ! أنا عندي حفظ عندي مال ! وحعل قلبه مائلا ً ومتكئاً على هذه الأسباب , فعند أهل السنة والجماعة أنَّ الاعتماد على الأسباب " شرك "
العلم الشرعي روح ونور وهو علم الكتاب والسنة يكون شركا ؟ العاميٌّ خيرٌ منه !
حينئذ يجعل طالبُ العلم أنَّ المعلِّم الحقيقي هو الله قال ( وإنما أنا قاسم ) في الأمور الظاهرة ( واللهُ يعطي ) يعني المعطي حقيقةً المعلم حقيقة ً هو الله , ويرزق الفقه من يشاء , ولذا يسأل العبد ربّه أن يعلمه ويفقهه في الدين , فإن أشكلت مسألة , فلا نقول " العلم صعب " أو الكتاب " صعب " أو شرح الشيخ " صعب " .
قلنا العلم تشترك فيه هدايتان :
1_ هداية الدلالة والإرشاد : وهي من المعلم
2_ هداية التوفيق : وهي من الله وهو الفهم والحفظ والبركة في الوقت والبركة في الفهم والبركة في المراجعات وقلوب المشايخ ِ وأهل ِ العلم , وعدم نسيان العلم ! لا تأخذ هذه بالأسباب الظاهر إنما يكون تعلق طالب العلم بالله عزوجل !
فلذلك المنهجية الصحيحية ( تحقيق الاستقامة ِ والإيمان ِ بالله عزوجل ) ويظن بعض طلاب العلم ( واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله ) أن العلم نال بالتوقى , إذن لا تتعاطى أسباب التقوى حتى تتعلم !؟ لا , التقوى أصل العلم , بل لا علمَ إلا بالتقوى , ثم كمال التقوى بكمال ِ العلم , ولا ينال طالبُ العلم ِ حظَّه حتى لو كان مبتدئا ً ! إن لم يقرأ عن الوقت ِ والبركة والتقوى والإيمان ! بل هي نقطة ُ الانطلاق ِ إن صحَّ التعبير ! فكلما كمُل بالعلم ِ كمُل بالمحبة , وليس المراد أن لا ينظرَ في أسباب ِ محبة الله ؟ لا يتعلم ولا ينتظر حتى ينتهي َ من البخاري ومسلم ثم ينظر فيما يتعلق بالتقوى والوقت .
إذا ً دل الحديثُ على قاعدة ٍ مهمة , وهي " أنَّ العلمَ لا يكونُ بالاكتسابِ فقط " فمنهُ صريحٌ ومنه يحتاجُ إلى استنْباطٍ .
وقال الله تعالى ( يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء ومن يرتَ الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا ) ثبت أن الحكمة –إيتاءٌ وعطاءٌ من الله -!
وروى ابن ُعبد البرِّ عن مالك رحمه الله أنه قال " الحكمة هي الفقهُ في دين ِ الله " وقال " الحكمة والعلمُ نوٌر يهدي الله به من يشاء وليس بكثرة المسائل " لا يعني قولنا أن هذا حجة لترك الحفظ والتفقه , إنما المرادُ في الحكم على الشخص , وفي حكمك على نفسك أولاً , جمعتَ ما جمعتَ من المسائل ,وحفظت ما حفظت من ؟أقوال ِ أهل العلم ! هل جعلتَ علمك قربة إلى الله ؟
انظرْ إلى نفسك هل عمِلْت أم لم تعمل , وقال كذلك " إن العلم ليس بكثرة الراوية ولكنه نور جعله الله في القلوب " . 

قال ابنُ القيم –رحمه الله –في المفتاح !
وهذا يدل على أن من لم يفقهه في دينه لم يرد به خيرا كما أن من أراد به خير افقهه في دينه ومن فقهه في دينه فقد أراد به خيرا إذا أريد بالفقه العلم المستلزم للعمل واما أن أريد به مجرد العلم فلا يدل على أن من فقه في الدين فقد أريد به خيرا .
فهل المخاطب به مطلق الفقه ؟ أو الفقه المطلق ؟ -نحن نخاطب خاصةَ الخاصة - 
إن قلت مطلق الفقه يصدقُ عليه لو حفظ َ حديثا ً واحدا ً وإن لم يعمل به ! لا ليس المراد به إنما المراد من جمعَ بين الأمرين وهما العلمُ والعمل !! تفسير القرآن يكونُ حجةً لك وعليك ! فدل الحديثُ بمنطوقِه على فضلِ العلم ِ وأهله ِ وبمفهومه أنه من لم يتفقه في الدين لم يرد ِ الله ُ به خيرا ً .

وكما قال الشوكاني-رحمه الله-
لا ينْكره إلا الأعاجم أي ( في حجته ) !

قال ابنُ حجر –رحمه الله- 
وقد أخرج أبو يعلى حديث معاوية من وجه آخر ضعيف وزاد في آخره (ومن لم يتفقه في الدين لم يبال الله به ) والمعنى صحيح لأن من لم يعرف أمور دينه لا يكون فقيها ولا طالب فقه فيصح أن يوصف بأنه ما أريد به الخير وفي ذلك بيان ظاهر لفضل العلماء على سائر الناس ولفضل التفقه في الدين على سائر العلوم .
فالعلمُ لا ينال ُ بالاكتسابِ فحسب ! هي وسيلة فقط لا غاية ! عندي مال عندي مكتبة ! واتكلَ على هذه الأسباب فلن ينال العلم بتاتا ً !
ولا يقالٌ لرجل ٍ فقيه ٌ – وانتبه أننا في عصر إطلاقِ ِ الألقاب عالم إمام– إلا إذا عمِلَ بما علِم ! أما من علم ولم يعمل , فمعرض للوعيد قال الله تعالى " أتأمرون الناس بالبرِّ وتنسونَ أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب " كبر مقتا ً عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون " .
إذا من لم يعمل بما علِم فهو ممقوتٌ ! وفي الحديث " من يردِ الله به خيراً" ولا يجتمعُ الخير والمقت , فالمرادُ بالخيرِ من جمعَ بين َ العلم ِ والعمل .


قال الإمام ابن القيم –رحمه الله -!
الوجه الخمسون : ما رواه الترمذي من حديث ابي جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنسٍ (( قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من خرج في طلب العلم فهو في سبيل الله حتى يرجع )) قال الترمذي هذا حديث حسن غريب , رواه بعضهم فلم يرفعه وإنما جعل طلب العلم من سبيل الله لأن به قوام الإسلام كما أن قوامه بالجهاد فقوام الدين بالعلم والجهاد .
ولهذا كان الجهاد نوعين 1_ جهاد باليد والسنان وهذا المشارك فيه كثير 2_ الجهاد بالحجة والبيان وهذا جهاد الخاصة من اتباع الرسل وهو جهاد الأئمة وهو أفضل الجهادين لعظم منفعته وشدة مؤنته وكثرة أعدائه قال تعالى في سورة الفرقان وهي مكية (ولو شئنا لبعثنا في كل قرية نذيرا فلا تطع الكافرين وجاهدهم به جهادا كبيرا )
فهذا جهاد لهم بالقرآن وهو أكبر الجهادين وهو جهاد المنافقين أيضا فإن المنافقين لم يكونوا يقاتلون المسلمين بل كانوا معهم في الظاهر وربما كانوا يقاتلون عدوهم معهم ومع هذا فقد قال تعالى يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين وأغلظ عليهم ومعلوم أن جهاد المنافقين بالحجة والقرآن والمقصود أن سبيل الله هي الجهاد وطلب العلم ودعوة الخلق به إلى الله ولهذا قال معاذ رضي الله عنه عليكم بطلب العلم فإن تعلمه لله خشية ومدارسته عبادة ومذاكرته تسبيح والبحث عنه جهاد ولهذا قرن سبحانه بين الكتاب المنزل والحديد الناصر كما قال تعالى لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله بالغيب ان الله قوي عزيز فذكر الكتاب والحديد إذ بهما قوام الدين .
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة،وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضاً بما يصنع ، وإن العالِم ليستغفر له من في السموات ، ومن في الأرض ، حتى الحيتان في الماء ، وفضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب ، وأن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء ، وأن للأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ولا درهما ، وإنما ورثوا العلم ، فمن اخذه أخذ بحظ وافر " [ حديث صحيح رواه أبوداود 3641 ، والترمذي 2646 ، وابن ماجه 223 ، وغيرهم ] .
وقال علي رضي الله عنه : أقل الناس قيمة أقلهم علماً .
وقيل : العالم طبيب هذه الأمة ، والدنيا داؤها ، فإذا كان الطبيب يطلب الداء فمتى يبرئ غيره ؟
وسُئل الشعبي ـ رحمه الله ـ عن مسألة ، فقال : لا علم لي بها ، فقيل له : ألا تستحي ؟ فقال : ولم أستحي مما لم تستح الملائكة منه حين قالت : لا علم لنا .
وعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " فضل العالم على العابد ، كفضلي على أدناكم " [ حديث صحيح رواه الترمذي 2682 ، 2685 ، وغيره ] .
قال علي بن أبي طالب (1) : ومن شرف العلم وفضله أنَّ كل من نسب إليه فرح بذلك ، وإنْ لم يكن من أهله ، وكل من دفع عنه ونسب إلى الجهل عزَّ عليه ونال ذلك من نفسه ، وإنْ كان جاهلاً .
قال الشافعيُّ رحمه الله : طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة


قال الإمام علي ابن أبيطالب عليه السلام
العلم خير من المال، العلم يحرسك وانت تحرس المال، والمال تنقصهالنفقة، والعلم‏ يزكو على الانفاق، وصنيع المال يزول بزواله. معرفة العلم دين يدان به، به يكسب الانسان الطاعة في حياته، وجميل‏الأحدوثة بعد وفاته. والعلم حاكم، والمال محكوم عليه. 
يا كميل! هلك خزان الأموال وهم أحياء والعلماء باقون ما بقي الدهر: أعيانهم مفقودة، وأمثالهم ‏في القلوب موجودة
فعن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه –عليكم بالعلم فان طلبه لله عبادة و معرفته خشية والبحث عنه جهاد و تعليمه لمن لا يعلمه صدقة و مذاكرته تسبيح به يعرف الله و ويعبد ويمجد و يوحد يرفع الله بالعلم أقواما ً يجعلهم للناس قادة .....
ما حكم طلب العلم ؟
ج: قال شيخ ُ الإسلام ابن تيمية –رحمه الله- 
وطلب العلم الشرعي فرض على الكفاية إلا فيما يتعين ؛ مثل طلب كل واحد علم ما أمره الله به وما نهاه عنه ؛ فإن هذا فرض على الأعيان كما أخرجاه في الصحيحين عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " { من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين } " وكل من أراد الله به خيرا لا بد أن يفقهه في الدين فمن لم يفقهه في الدين لم يرد الله به خيرا والدين : ما بعث الله به رسوله ؛ وهو ما يجب على المرء التصديق به والعمل به وعلى كل أحد أن يصدق محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما أخبر به ويطيعه فيما أمر تصديقا عاما وطاعة عامة ثم إذا ثبت عنه خبر كان عليه أن يصدق به مفصلا وإذا كان مأمورا من جهة بأمر معين كان عليه أن يطيعه طاعة مفصلة . وكذلك غسل الموتى وتكفينهم والصلاة عليهم ودفنهم : فرض على الكفاية . وكذلك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فرض على الكفاية .


- 110 مَسْأَلَةٌ: أَيُّمَا طَلَبُ الْقُرْآنِ أَوْ الْعِلْمِ أَفْضَلُ؟............
الْجَوَابُ: أَمَّا الْعِلْمُ الَّذِي يَجِبُ عَلَى الْإِنْسَانِ عَيْنًا كَعِلْمِ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ، وَمَا نَهَى اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، فَهُوَ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى حِفْظِ مَا لَا يَجِبُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ، فَإِنَّ طَلَبَ الْعِلْمِ الْأَوَّلَ وَاجِبٌ، وَطَلَبَ الثَّانِي مُسْتَحَبٌّ، وَالْوَاجِبُ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى الْمُسْتَحَبِّ.
وَأَمَّا طَلَبُ حِفْظِ الْقُرْآنِ: فَهُوَ مُقَدَّمٌ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّا تُسَمِّيهِ النَّاسُ عِلْمًا: وَهُوَ إمَّا بَاطِلٌ، أَوْ قَلِيلُ النَّفْعِ.
وَهُوَ أَيْضًا مُقَدَّمٌ فِي التَّعَلُّمِ فِي حَقِّ مَنْ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ عِلْمَ الدِّينِ مِنْ الْأُصُولِ وَالْفُرُوعِ، فَإِنَّ الْمَشْرُوعَ فِي حَقِّ مِثْلِ هَذَا فِي هَذِهِ الْأَوْقَاتِ أَنْ يَبْدَأَ بِحِفْظِ الْقُرْآنِ، فَإِنَّهُ أَصْلُ عُلُومِ الدِّينِ، بِخِلَافِ مَا يَفْعَلُهُ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبِدَعِ مِنْ الْأَعَاجِمِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ، حَيْثُ يَشْتَغِلُ أَحَدُهُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ فُضُولِ الْعِلْمِ، مِنْ الْكَلَامِ، أَوْ الْجِدَالِ، وَالْخِلَافِ، أَوْ الْفُرُوعِ النَّادِرَةِ، وَالتَّقْلِيدِ الَّذِي لَا يُحْتَاجُ إلَيْهِ، أَوْ غَرَائِبِ الْحَدِيثِ الَّتِي لَا تَثْبُتُ، وَلَا يُنْتَفَعُ بِهَا، وَكَثِيرٍ مِنْ الرِّيَاضِيَّات  ِ الَّتِي لَا تَقُومُ عَلَيْهَا حُجَّةٌ، وَيَتْرُكُ حِفْظَ الْقُرْآنِ الَّذِي هُوَ أَهَمُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ، فَلَا بُدَّ فِي مِثْلِ [ هَذِهِ ] الْمَسْأَلَةِ مِنْ التَّفْصِيلِ.
وَالْمَطْلُوبُ مِنْ الْقُرْآنِ هُوَ فَهْمُ مَعَانِيهِ، وَالْعَمَلُ بِهِ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ هَذِهِ هِمَّةَ حَافِظِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ، وَالدِّينِ، وَاَللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ أَعْلَمُ.



(1 ) قلتُ : وقد قال الشيخُ الحازمي –قال ابن عبد البر – قال بعضُ العلماء .

كذلك لا بدَّ لطالب ِ العلم ِ من " الإخلاص " والعلمُ عبادةٌ , فأوّل ما على طالبِ العلم أن يُحسِنَ نيَّته , ويجرِّدَ نيته عن مقاصد ِ الدنيا , مبلوغ رئاسة ٍ أو جاه ٍ أو مال ! .
يقول الشوكاني " فإنّ من أراد أن يجمع في طلبه العلم بين قصد الدنيا والآخرة فقد أراد الشطط وغلط أقبح الغلط "
بقدر نيته ينال العلم كما قال ابنُ عباس ٍ رضي الله عنه , وكلما كمل الإخلاص كمل حظه من العلم .
وعن عبد الله سفيان الثوري قال " ما عالجتُ شيئا أشد علي من نيتي إنها تتقلبُ علي " وقيل " أعز شيء ٍ في الدنيا الإخلاص"
وقد يعتري طالب العلم ما يعتري غيرَه , بل قد يكون أشد , لكون الإرادات على قلبه من شهرة وتصدر وحب النظر والجدال ونحو ذلك , فهذه من المعوِّقات التي تعيق عن التحصيل .

قال النووي " وينبغي على طالب العلم أن يطهر قلبه من الأدناس لصلح لقبول العلم واستثماره وأن يكون صالحا ً ليكون محلا للعلم الشرعي " وهذا لا يحتاج إلى كبير علم , بل إلى تقوى الله .


قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله في –المجموع-!
ينبغي أن يطهر قلبه من الأدناس ليصلح لقبول العلم وحفظه واستثماره: ففي الصحيحين عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب: وقالوا
تطييب القلب للعلم كتطيب الأرض للزراعة * وينبغي أن يقطع العلائق الشاغلة عن كمال الاجتهاد في التحصيل ويرضى باليسير من القوت ويصبر على ضيق العيش.
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى : لا يطلب أحد هذا العلم بالملك وعز النفس فيفلح ولكن من طلبه بذل النفس وضيق العيش وخدمة العلماء أفلح: وقال أيضا لا يدرك العلم إلا بالصبر على الذل: وقال أيضا لا يصلح طلب العلم إلا لمفلس فقيل ولا الغنى المكفى فقال ولا الغنى المكفي: وقال مالك بن أنس رحمه الله لا يبلغ أحد من هذا العلم ما يريد حتى يضربه الفقر ويؤثره على كل شيئ .
وقال أبو حنيفة رحمه الله : يستعان على الفقه بجمع الهم ويستعان على حذف العلائق بأخذ اليسير عند الحاجة ولا يزد: وقال ابراهيم الاجري من طلب العلم بالفاقة ورث الفهم: وقال الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه الجامع لاداب الراوي والسامع يستحب للطالب ان يكون عزبا ما أمكنه لئلا يقطعه الاشتغال بحقوق الزوجة والاهتمام بالمعيشة عن اكمال طلب العلم واحتج بحديث: خيركم بعد المائتين خفيف الحاذ وهو الذى لا أهل له ولا ولد.


قال ابنُ القيِّم –رحمه الله –في الكافي:
للمعاصي من الآثار القبيحة المذمومة المضرة بالقلب والبدن في الدنيا والآخرة ما لا يعلمه الا الله فمنها حرمان العلم فان العلم نور يقذفه الله في القلب والمعصية تطفيء ذلك النور , ولما جلس الإمام الشافعي بين يدي مالك وقرأ عليه أعجبه ما رأى من وفور فطنته وتوقد ذكائه وكمال فهمه فقال إني أرى الله قد ألقى على قلبك نورا فلا تطفئه بظلمة المعصية .


وقال الإمام النووي رحمه الله :
ولا يأخذ العلم إلا ممن كملت أهليته وظهرت ديانته وتحققت معرفته واشتهرت صيانته وسيادته
وقال :
ولا يكفى في أهليته التعليم أن يكون كثير العلم بل ينبغى مع كثيرة علمه بذلك الفن كونه له معرفة في الجملة بغيرة من الفنون الشرعية فانها مرتبطة ويكون له دربة ودين وخلق جميل وذهن صحيح واطلاع تام .

ونحن الآن نعيش في فوضى , وهي دراسة الجامعات ِ , فيدخل الطالب في قسم التفسير , وقسم الأصول ! جعلوا العلوم الشرعية أقسام , وقد يفتي ولم يدرس إلا الورقات ! ويتقصر على ما يأخذه أو على قسمه .
فالفقهُ معتمدٌ على أصول ِ الفقه , وأصولُ الفقه معتمدٌ على لسان ِ العرب ! فلا يمكن أن يوجد فقيه ليس لغويا ً أو ليس مفسرا ً ولا يوجدُ مفسرٌ ليس فقيها ً ! لأنه عندنا آيات أحكام فكيف يفقه هذه الآيات إن لم يكن فقيها ؟ ولن يكون فقيها ً إلا أن يكون عنده علمٌ بالإسناد ! لأن إسناده 1_الكتاب وليس فيه غلط 2_ السنة فمنها ما هو ضعيف أو ما شابه ! فالفقيه الذي لا يحسن الكلام في الحديث والترجيح بين الأقوال كيف يكون مدعيا ً للاجتهاد فيما اطمأنت إليهِ نفسُه ؟؟!
وقال :
وليس بعاقل من أمكنه درجة ورثة الأنبياء ثم فوتها.
قال ابن عبد البر - رحمه الله - وهو يذكر رتب طلب العلم : ( قال أبو عمر - رحمه الله - : طلب العلم درجات ومناقل ورتب لاينبغي تعديها ، ومَن تعداها جملة فقد تعدى سبيل السلف - رحمهم الله - ومَن تعدى سبيلهم عامداً ضلّ ، ومَن تعداه مجتهداً زلّ .
فأول العلم حفظ كتاب الله عزوجل وتفهمه ، وكل ما يعين على فهمه فواجب طلبه معه ، ولا أقول إن حفظه كله فرض ، ولكني أقول : إن ذلك شرط لازم على من أحب أن يكون عالماً فقيهاً ناصباً نفسه للعلم ، ليس من باب الفرض .
وعن الضحاك ، في قوله تعالى : { وَلَـكِن كُونُوا رَبَّـنِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ ا؟لْكِتَبَ } [ آل عمران : 79 ] قال : حق على كل من تعلم القرآن أن يكون فقيهاً ...(1) .
قال أبو عمر : القرآن أصل العلم ، فمن حفظه قبل بلوغه ، ثُمَّ فرغ إلى ما يستعين به على فهمه من لسان العرب كان ذلك له عوناً كبيراً على مراده منه ، ومن سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثُمَّ ينظر في ناسخ القرآن ومنسوخه وأحكامه ، ويقف على اختلاف العلماء واتفاقهم في ذلك وهو أمرٌ قريب على من قَرّبه الله - عزوجل - عليه ثُمَّ ينظر في السنن المأثورة الثابتة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فبها يصل الطالب إلى مراد الله عزوجل في كتابه ، وهي تفتح له أحكام القرآن فتحاً ا هـ .

قال الغزالي في – إحياء علوم الدين -!
ولا تستغرق عمرك في فن واحد منها طلبا للاستقصاء فإن العلم كثير والعمر قصير وهذه العلوم آلات ومقدمات وليست مطلوبة لعينها بل لغيرها وكل ما يطلب لغيره فلا ينبغي أن ينسى فيه المطلوب ويستكثر منه فاقتصر من شائع علم اللغة على ما تفهم منه كلام العرب وتنطق به ومن غريبه على غريب القرآن وغريب الحديث ودع التعمق فيه واقتصر من النحو على ما يتعلق بالكتاب والسنة فما من علم إلا وله اقتصار واقتصاد واستقصاء .

وقال :
الوظيفة الخامسة : أن لا يدع طالب العلم فنا من العلوم المحمودة ولا نوعا من أنواعه إلا وينظر فيه نظرا يطلع به على مقصده وغايته ثم إن ساعده العمر طلب التبحر فيه وإلا اشتغل بالأهم منه واستوفاه وتطرف من البقية فإن العلوم متعاونة وبعضها مرتبط ببعض .
وكان الإمام ابن حجر َ –رحمه الله- يلقَّبُ بـ أمير المؤمنين في الحديث , لكنه قبل أن يصل إلى العشرين كان يباري كبار الأدباء في الشعر ! والآن يصل إلى العشرين ولا يحفظ الآجرومية , فكان أهل العلم قديما يأخذون من كل علم أحسنه , ثم النفس قد تميل إلى علم ٍ دون آخر , فقد يحب علم الحديث , فيكثر من المطالعة , ويكاد أن يستقصي العلم كله , لكنه بعد أن يؤسس نفسه , فابنُ حجر مثال ٌ معتبرٌ للمتأخرين , فلو نظرت إلى الفتح , تجد كل العلوم , والمساكين في الجامعات , تجد رسالة :
" الأحاديث التي سكت عنها ابنُ حجر " القواعد الأصولية في فتح الباري " القواعد الفقهية في فتح الباري " أقوال التفسيرلابن حجر في فتح الباري " لغة ابنُ حجر في فتح الباري " عشرات الرسائل في فتح الباري !
كلُّ العلماء السابقين على هذا النهج ! وهو جمع العلوم كشيخ الإسلام وابن رجب والشوكاني والصنعاني !!
أئمة في كل فن , وإن غلب عليهم فنٌّ فهو التخصص !! لكن في الزمن الحادث يقول " أريد التخصص في الفقه لأني أحبه " هو ما رأى الفقه لكنه يحبه قبل أن يراه !! يقول " أحب علم الحديث " وقد لا يستطيع عد عشرة رجال من أئمة أهل الحديث أو عد عشرة كتب ٍ لأهلِ الحديث , هنا تأتي البلية , فقد يستمر في هذا العلم , ويتمكن من بعض مسائل ! فيظن أنه من أهل العلم فيفتي ويدرس , ثم تأتي المصائب تأتي الشذوذات , وسببه التخصص وهو بدعة في هذا المفهوم !! وترى الفوضى كما في الفضائيات !!
وسبق لنا أنَّ " العلم الشرعي " الكتاب السنة وما يخدمهما ! فإن خصص شيئا وسماه علما ً شرعياً فهو بدعة ٌ في الدين .



وإذا قرأ طالبُ العلم الكتب فله غرضان :
1_ معرفةُ قواعد ِ الفن , يعني الأبواب التي يذكرها صاحب المتن , كالمثنى والجمع في النحو ! وهو الأصل المغزى
2_ تشحيذُ الذِّهن في المسائل الدقيقة لأنها تحتاجُ إلى ذهن ثاقب , وهي تكاد أن تكون مفقودةً في الجامعات , فقد تجدُ طالبَ العلم قد طلب العلم سنتين أو ثلاث , وإن عرضت عليه مسألة دقيقةٌ , وجدتَه بليدا ً , لماذا ؟ لأنه وقف مع ظاهر المسائل , ودروسه في فك ِّ العبارات فقط ويمشي !
وكذلك الحفظ , فقد يجد صعوبة في أوَّله , لكن إن استمر فقد يحفظُ الحديثَ في دقائق .

ومسائلُ ما يحفظ ؟ وما لا يحفظ ؟ فهذه ليست من أصول المنهجية , لأنه قد يختلف من منهج ٍ إلى منهج ٍ وعصر إلى عصر فكان عند الحنابلة حفظ " مختصر الخرقي " ثم تغير ! وفي اليمن كما قال الشوكاني " ذكر شروحَ الألفية وقال ( لمن عنده ) وأما نحن فعنايتنا بالكافية , ويوجد في الهند من لا يعرف الألفية , مع أنه عندنا من لم يعرف الألفية فليس بنحوي!
السبب أن هذا ليس توقيفيا ً !


قال الإمام النووي –رحمه الله -!
وينبغى أن يبدأ من دروسه على المشايخ: وفي الحفظ والتكرار والمطالعة بالاهم فالأهم: وأول ما يبتدئ به حفظ القرآن العزيز فهو أهم العلوم وكان السلف لا يعلمون الحديث والفقه إلا لمن حفظ القران وإذا حفظه فليحذر من الاشتغال عنه بالحديث والفقه وغيرهما اشتغالا يؤدى إلى نسيان شئ منه أو تعريضه للنسيان: وبعد حفظ القرآن يحفظ من كل فن مختصرا ويبدأ بالاهم ومن اهمها الفقه والنحو ثم الحديث والاصول ثم الباقي على ما تيسر ثم يشتغل باستشراح محفوظاته ويعتمد من الشيوخ في كل فن أكملهما في الصفات السابقة فان أمكنه شرح دروس في كل يوم فعل وإلا اقتصر على الممكن من درسين أو ثلاثة وغيرها فإذا اعتمد شيخا في فن وكان لا يتأذى بقراءة ذلك الفن على غيره فليقرأ أيضا على ثان وثالث وأكثر ما لم يتأذوا فان تأذ المعتمد اقتصر عليه وراعى قلبه فهو أقرب إلى انتفاعه: وقد قدمنا انه ينبغي أن لا يتأذى من هذا: وإذا بحث المختصرات انتقل إلى بحث أكبر منها مع المطالعة المتقنة والعناية الدائمة المحكمة وتعليق ما يراه من النفائس: والغرائب وحل المشكلات مما يراه في المطالعة أو يسمعه من الشيخ ولا يحتقرن فائدة يراها أو يسمعها في أي فن كانت بل يبادر إلى كتابتها ثم يواظب على مطالعة ما كتبه وليلازم حلقة الشيخ وليعتن بكل الدروس ويعلق عليها ما أمكن فان عجز اعتنى بالأهم ولا يؤثر بنوبته فان الإيثار بالقرب مكروه فان رأى الشيخ المصلحة في ذلك في وقت فأشاربه امتثل أمره .



إذا ً المنهجيَّة ُ على قسمين :
1_ أصلية , وذاك بالنظر في فضل ِ العلم , وحكم ِ العلم ! ثم تزكيةُ النفس والقلب ! ركز على هذه الأمور الثلاثة , ثم سيفتح عليك الباب في الحفظ والفهم .
2_ فرعية , وذلك في حفظ المنظومات وفهمها , فأحيانا ً تجد طلبة َ علم يسمع كلاما ً في " المنهجية " فيتحمس , فيذهب إلى حفظ " بلوغ المرام " فيتحمس ! لا ! تدرج معها واعطِها قليلا ً قليلا ً ! .
ابدأ بالمنظومة ِ البيقونية ِ , واحفظْ نصفَ بيت ٍ , مع شرح خفيفٍ لها , وليكن لك وقتا ً في دراستها , وإن كانت الهمة ترغب في زيادة ِ المحفوظات , لكن لا تفعل ! حينئذ ٍ يحصُل لها تنمية شيئا فشيئا , ثم أعطها ما تشاء .
ومن المعوِّقات ِ أن بعض طلبة ِ العلم , إذا جاءته الهمّة فعنده عادات سيئة , فيكون مشغولاً بالأصحابِ بالجوال الأكل والنوم ليس منظما ً , نقول هذا الطالب –ولو كانت عنده همة- سيتشتت وينقطع ! فتجد بعضهم لا يغلقُ الجوال حتى في الدرس ِ حتى في النوم ! لتعلق قلبه على ذلك .
حاول أن تقلل الجلساء ! أن تضبط زياراتك ! أن تضبط أكلك ! الذي يبني بيتاً , ويريدُ أن يبني قصراً , فسيؤسس ويزرع ثم يبني ! فحاول أن تروِّضْ نفسك في ضبط الوقت , وضبطه أمر مجرب , وهو مما يعينُ على ضبط ِ المنهجية .



وقال الإمام السفاريني في " غذاء الألباب "
وحرمان العلم يكون بستة أوجه :
أحدها : ترك السؤال .
الثاني : سوء الإنصات وعدم إلقاء السمع .
الثالث : سوء الفهم .
الرابع : عدم الحفظ .
الخامس : عدم نشره وتعليمه ، فمن خزن علمه ولم ينشره ابتلاه الله بنسيانه جزاء وفاقا .
السادس : عدم العمل به ، فإن العمل به يوجب تذكره وتدبره ومراعاته والنظر فيه ، فإذا أهمل العمل به نسيه .
قال بعض السلف : كنا نستعين على حفظ العلم بالعمل به .
وقال بعضهم : العلم يهتف بالعمل فإن أجابه وإلا ارتحل ، فما استدر العلم واستجلب بمثل العمل به .

ومن المحبِّطات لطالب ِ العلم ِ ( العجلةُ ) فإذا بدأ أوَّلا ً بحفظ ِ بلوغ ِ المرام ِ ترى همَّته عالية ! وهذا غلط بل تحتاج إلى تنميه تنمية تزكية قلب , وتنمية بأن تعطيها قليلا ً قليلا ً , ابدأ بالمنظومة اليقونيِّة , في شرح نصف ِ بيت كلَّ يوم , لا يأتي شهران إلا وقد أتقنتها , ثم خذ كتابا ً مزاويا ً له , ولا تزد , المهمُّ أن يكونَ لكَ برنامجٌ يومي , ولو كانت همَّتُك تتطلب أكثرَ من ذلك لكن أعطها شيئا قليلا ً , ثم إذا نميت أعطها كثيرا ً .
ومن العادات ِ السيئة عند طالب العلم , التكلم بالجوال , كثرةُ الأصحاب والزيارات , تخليطٌ في النوم , إذا بدأ الطالب بهذا الشكل سيعود بالتشتت والانقطاع , لأن من يحفظ وقلبه معلق بالجوال –بل هناك من يحضر الدرس ويكون الجوال مفتوحا ً بل في النوم – فلن يحفظ ! .
خذ قليلا ًُ قليلا ً من ذلك , إن كان ينام ثمان ساعات –وهذا كثير- ينقص ساعة , وبعد شهر ينقص ساعة .
فضبطُ الوقت أمرٌ مهم , وهو أصدق في طلب العلم , ويكون ذا جدِّيَّة , فيجعل لنفسه وقتاً للحفظ ِ بعدَ صلاة ِ الفجر , وأما إن كان كلُّ شيء ٍ قابلٌ للتغيير فهذا غلط .


الأسئلة ..
وجالسْ من كانَ ذا همَّة , واضبط ذلك معه , مثلا ً من يريدُ أن يبنيَ بيتا ً , لا يأتي إلى أرض ٍ مباشرة , بل يهيِّئ ويؤسِّسُ , فهذا الأصلُ في طالب ِ العلم !
وأخبرني بعضُهم أنه مكث عشرين سنة ً يطلب العلم َ ولم يوفَّق , وبعض طلبة ِ العلم ِ عنده مكابرةٌ على العلم, فلا يحفظ المتون وينازع فيها , ويقول " لا نحتاج للحفظ وما الفائدة واقرأ وافهم " هذا جاهلٌ لا يفقهُ شيئا ً , فتراه يهجم على فتح ِ الباري والتمهيد , وليل نهار يقرأ , ويظنُّ أنه إن كان قريب عهد ٍ بكتاب , أن الذهن مشحون ! صحيح لكن اتركه شهرا بل أسبوعا ً ترى المعلومات تتبخر ! والعلماء المتقدمون كانوا يعتبرون المطولات ِ شرحا ً للمختصرات , بل يرجعون إلى الموضع .
والذي ليس عنده متونٌ ليس بشيء ! لا بد أن يكون عندك المحرر والبلوغ طيلة حياتِك .
يكونُ الروض والزاد هو الأصل , تستحضرهُ كل وقت ٍ , وكذلك الألفية والبلبل والكوثر وغيره .
ويجب على طالب ِ العلم أن يدرس الآجرومية ثم إن أراد فالملحة , وهي زيادة قليلةٌ عن الآجرومية , وتجد أننا نشرح للطالب الكلام , ثم بعد ستة أشهر الكلام في الملحة !! هذا خلل , الأصل أن ما شرح يعادُ تثبيتا ً , أما أن يعيد الآجرومية ولا نزيد ثم الملحة ولا نزيد , هذا خلل ! .
والله ِ من حفظ َ الآجرومية وطبق مسائلها , نال َ من النحو ِ الشيءَ الكثير , فكل أنواع المعروفات السبعة والمنصوبات الخمسة عشر كلها في الآجرومية ! .
فإن ضبطها ذهب إلى الملحة , بزياداتها , وأما الإعادة فهو خلل .
إذا تفرغ طالبُ العلم للنحو يضبطه بسنة ونصف وكذلك الأصول والصرف, فإن عمل الإنسان جدولاً له في علوم الآلة فسبع سنين –إن درسها بقراءة محكمة للمتن والفهم-ولا يمارس فهذا خلل .
فالنحو والصرف والأصول ممارسة, فلا فائدةَ إن حفظَ الألفية دون ممارسة !
وحفظُ متن ٍ لمذهب ٍ معين لازم عند القدماء, فيحفظ الزاد ويحفظ الدليل عليه, فإن لم تستطع حفظَ الزاد فاحفظ ِ الدليل.
......
هذا وقد شرُفت بكم , وشرح صدري للقائكم ورؤياكم , وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم , والحضور طيب , ونعتبره فتحا .
ودائما الإنسان لا يكون عشوائيا في الحكم ويقول " لا يوجد طلاب " إن اهتم منكم خمسة طلاب بالعلم يكون بلدكم مرجعية .
وفيكم البركة والخير ,وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
__________
(1) أخرجه ابن عبد البر في جامع بيان العلم وفضله 2/1129 ، وقال محققه : إسناده ضعيف .


وصلى اللهُ وسلم على نبينا محمد , وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .

----------


## بن رشيد

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله في الشيخ أحمد

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وإياك
وفيك

----------


## أبو إسحاق الرازي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي 

وبارك في الشيخ وأطال عمره وعلمه وعمله

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

آمين .وإياكم.

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

الاخ ابو الهمام البرقاوي بارك الله فيك

هل يوجد لديك رابط لهذه المحاضرة ؟

ارجو أن تضعه هنا لتحميله

----------


## حسن المفضلي

تفضّل أخي الحبيب
تجدها على هذا الرابط بعنوان:
*(المنهجية في طلب العلم) 1
**(المنهجية في طلب العلم) 2
http://www.alhazmy.net/articles.aspx?article_no=468
*

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

جزاك الله خيرا أخي حسن

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بورك فيكما .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

( جلسةٌ ماتعةٌ مع شيخنا أحمدَ بن عمر الحازميِّ ) .
باسم الله ، والحمد لله والصلاةُ والسلام على أشرفِ خلق الله ، وبعد :

ففي العام ِ المنصرم الموافق ( 1429 هـ ) من شهر شعبان ، ذهبنا إلى مكةَ المكرَّمة ِ ؛ لأداء العمرة ، من ثَـمَّ تبعه زيارة الأصحابِ والمشايخ ِ .
ودائمًا ما كنتُ أكرِّرُ فوائد هذه الرحلة ، لإخواني في الدراسة ، ولم يعنَّ ببالي أن أكتبها إلا بإصرار أخ ٍ فاضل ٍ ، والله الموفِّقُ والمعين .



فمِمَّن وفقنا اللهُ لزيارتِه :(1)الشيخ الدكتور / عبد العزيز الحربيِّ ، وكان على معرفة بنا من قبل ، فزادت العلاقة حبا وتقديرا
وأهدانا الشيخ في آخر زيارته ( الشرحُ الميسَّـر على ألفية ابن مالك )( أيسر الشروح على الآجرومية) ( شرح مقصورة ُ ابن ِ دريد ) من تواليفه ، وما إنْ شرعنا بدرسِ الألفية مع شيخ ٍلنا ، إلا أصبناه بدعوات ٍ لا تحصى ، لما كان لكتابه ( الشرح الميسـر ) من تهيئة درس جديد في شرح ألفية ابن مالك والفضل لله وحده .

(2) الشيخ الدكتور / مساعد الطيار ، حضرنا له درسا في نشأة علم التفسير ، ثم تحدثنا معه قليلا ، وهو – حفظه الله – له هيبة ووقار ، يلتمسها كلُّ من دنا منه .

(3) الشيخ العلامة / أحمد بن عمر الحازمي ، فقد بعثنا له رسالةً ، فحواها ( نحن طلبة علم من الأردن نودُّ زيارتكم والجلوس معكم فما الوقت المناسب ؟ ) ولم يكن في البال ِ أن يردَّ الشيخ عليها ، لكن بفضل من الله أجاب ( حياكم الله غدا قبل المغرب ) وناولَنا الشيخ رقمَ تلميذٍ له ، فتواصلنا معه إلى أنْ وصلنا لبيته .
ثم تتـعجب ! حينما ترى الرجلَ السَّمـح َ الوضَّاء ، في وجـهه النورُ والضياء ، لم يجاوز ( 40 ) في ظني ، وهو الرجل الجامع المتفنن لعلوم الشريعة !
فاستـقبلنا الشيخ بحفاوة وتقدير ، جزاهُ الله ُ عنا خيرًا .
فبدأ بالحديث ِ معنا في مسكنـنا ، - وكان على علمٍ بنا من قبل – ومشايخ السلفيَّـة في الأردن ، فأجبناه .
ثم استلمَنا واحدًا واحدًا ( ماذا تحفظ ؟ أين وصلتَ في طلبِ العلم ؟ ) حرصا منه على أن يخرجنا من عنده بفائدة .
فأخبرْناه بمستوانا العلميِّ الضعيف ، فما كانَ منه إلا أنْ نصحنا بتيـك النصائح ، وهي لنا – فضائح-!
(1) التـخبُّط في طلب ِ العلم – فأكثرُ ما يوديْ بطالب ِ العلم في مسيرته ، التـنقل من كتابٍ لكتاب ٍ ومن منهجيَّة ٍ لمنهجيَّة ٍ ، وهذا من المعوِّقات التي سريعاً ما تهلِـك طالبَ العلم .
وأخبرنا بمنهجـيَّة وضعها في موقعه ، ونصحنا به ، وبالغ في نصحيته (أ) .
(2) حفظُ المتون ، ركَّز كثيرًا عليها ، خاصةً أننا في عنفوان شبابنا ، وقال : الحفظُ سهلٌ ، ولن يأخذ من طالب العلم وقتاً كثيرًا . 
وقال: لا بد من حفظ هذه الألفيات ، وعددها ( ألفية ابن مالك * مراقي السعود أو الكوكب * مئة المعاني والبيان * عقود الجمان ) ونُسِّيت الثالثة إلا أنها في علم الصرف .
وقال : تُحفظ المتون الشعرية -المنظومات -في علم اللغة والحديث والأصول ، وتُحفظ المتون النثرية في علم الفقه والعقيدة والسيرة . 
وقال : يستطيع طالب العلم أن ينهيَ هذه الألفيات في خمس سنوات ، بأن يخصِّصَ لكلِّ سنة نظمًا ، سواء كان يحفظ سريعا أو متوسطا أو بطيئا .
ويحفظَ كل يوم ٍ ( 3 ) أبيات ، لا أقل ولا أكثر .
فينتهي من كل منظومة في سنة ، فلو فرضنا طالبَ علم عمره ( 15 ) سنة ، في سن العشرين يكون قد انتهى من خمس ألفيات ، لم تأخذْ من وقته شيئًا كثيرًا .(ب) 
وعلَّـل : من العلومِ ما يحتاجُ طالب العلم أن يضبط كلمات المتقدمين ، لا أن تتحول إلى نظم ٍ متأخر ، فللفقهاء كلماتٌ معيَّنة ، يصعب على الناظم أن يأتيَ بها إلا بصعوبة بالغة ، وتجده يقدِّم ويؤخر ، وغير ذلك ،حتى يأتي بالمراد ، لكن ما إنْ قرأت النثر سهُل عليك فهم المسألة .

وقسْ على ذلك ! .
(3) الشروحات : أخبرْنا الشيخَ بحفظ بعض طلبة العلم مذكرات الشيخ يحيى اليحيى ، فبادر قائلًا : الحفظُ وحدَه لا يكفي ، وآفة بعض طلبة العلم أن يحفظ ويحفظ ، ولا يقرأ الشروح ، فلم نستفدْ شيئاً من الحفظ ! فيصحب الحفظ قراءة شروح الكتب الستة ، مع قراءة الكتاب الأصلي .
بأن يقرأ ( صحيح البخاري ) الأصل ، و( جامع الترمذي ) الأصل ، ومثلهما .



اهـ روايةً بالمعنى .






(أ*) بحثتُ في الموقع آنذاك ، فلم أجدْها ، لكني قرأتها عند أحد الأفاضل ، وقريباً أوافيكم بها .
(ب*) من باب التحدث بنعمة الله –والله لم أرد بها غير ذلك – فقد شرعتُ في ألفية ابن مالك السنة الماضية من هذا الشهر – تقريبا- وبقي لي منها أبيات قليلة ، فأنهيَها.
وكنت بدأت بفكرةِ الشيخ الحازمي زمنًا ، ثم تغيرتُ لمنهجية أخرى في حفظها ، ثم لمنهجية أخرها ، أضعن إن شاء الله في مقال أسميتُه ( المسالك لحفظ ِ ألفيَّة ِ ابن مالك ٍ ) .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

أنا مغرم بهذا الرجل العلامة حفظه الله ونفعنا بعلمه.

----------


## أبو همام السعدي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بارك الله فيكما على المرور .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

للنفع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حفظ الله الشيخ الحازمي وبارك في عمره 

شكراً لك شيخ أبا الهمام ، جعلك الله من الراسخين في العلم

----------


## اميرفوزى السلفى المصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك فيكم وفي شيخنا أحمد .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> جزاكم الله خيرا ، وبارك فيكم وفي شيخنا أحمد .


وإياكم ، بارك الله فيك 




> حفظ الله الشيخ الحازمي وبارك في عمره 
> 
> 
> شكراً لك أبا الهمام ، جعلك الله من الراسخين في العلم


ولك أخي الفاضل الحملاوي ، آمين وإياك .

----------


## أبو عمير التميمي

أخوك من جزيرة العرب ومع الأسف لأول مرة أسمع بهذا الشيخ الفاضل ولا تضره جهالتي 
هل من ترجمة للشيخ ومن أي مدينة وفيما يبرع -حفظه الله- 
بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

وفيك بارك .

ليس للشيخ ترجمة ، وهو من مكة المكرمة ، وانظر موقعه ففيه شروحات في الفقه والنحو والصرف والبلاغة والمنطق والأصول والعقيدة والحديث .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> وفيك بارك .
> 
> ليس للشيخ ترجمة ، وهو من مكة المكرمة ، وانظر موقعه ففيه شروحات في الفقه والنحو والصرف والبلاغة والمنطق والأصول والعقيدة والحديث .


للشيخ العلامة ترجمة مختصرة على ملتقى الحديث.

أنا أتعجب كيف فاتك يا أبا الهمام أن تأخذ ترجمة الشيخ بعلو أثناء لقاءك معه !!!  :Smile:

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

سألنا الشيخ ، فلم يجبنا ، فما ذنبنا ؟ :Smile:

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> سألنا الشيخ ، فلم يجبنا ، فما ذنبنا ؟


ان شاء الله عندما ألقاه = لن أتركه الا بعد أن يملى على ترجمته بل وطريقته فى طلب العلم .

يعنى بالمصرية كده = هلزق له 

وأعدك ان شاء الله أن أخبرك بها   :Smile:

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بالانتظار ، وأتحداك أنه لن يعطيك إياها .

لأن الشيخ يعرفنا - ولا أدري كيف - من قبل !

----------

